# Not sure where to post; HDMI Switch...what's good?



## Rockywwf (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm sure this is not the right forum to post this but there are a lot of educated users in here so I'll take a shot.

I have a Sony plasma with only 1 HDMI port. Need to pick up a 4 or 5 port that will work on my HR20, Xbox 360, Sony upconvert DVD and my PS3. I have been doing some research but still not sure what to buy.

I obviously want superior picture and sound quality; small size; working auto-sensing or a wireless remote; and lastly I don't want to pay over $150 if possible.

All the ones I looked at last night were ~$75 to $130. Some got good reviews from various sites.

So basically I seek the experts and/or experienced users who may own one of these devices.

Thanks in advance! Much appreciated!!!


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

This is a thread I started about the same thing a few days ago. It already has a lot of reply's. Hopefully this helps.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=94691&highlight=hdmi+switch


----------



## Rockywwf (Aug 21, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> This is a thread I started about the same thing a few days ago. It already has a lot of reply's. Hopefully this helps.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=94691&highlight=hdmi+switch


Thanks! Didn't see the thread when I was poking around here.


----------



## Rockywwf (Aug 21, 2006)

Rockywwf said:


> Thanks! Didn't see the thread when I was poking around here.


Read your thread but still would like to get some answers on my situation...particularly having the HR20, Playstation3 and the Xbox 360. I've heard that some switches were having issues with the PS3 unless they are on a certain port and also heard about both audio and video issues with the HR20 on certain switches.

Still


----------



## falken (Jun 14, 2007)

Rockywwf said:


> Read your thread but still would like to get some answers on my situation...particularly having the HR20, Playstation3 and the Xbox 360. I've heard that some switches were having issues with the PS3 unless they are on a certain port and also heard about both audio and video issues with the HR20 on certain switches.
> 
> Still


I would go with the Monoprice 5x1, works great on my setup:
HR20-100, HR20-700, HD-DVD, Blu-Ray. I have had a Xbox 360 hooked up to it and it worked. I have heard from some people the PS3 only likes port #5... so... plug the PS3 in to port #5 and everything else in to the other ports.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Rocky: I go along with most of the other guys in the aforementioned thread. Monoprice has a line of switches that are very good. One caveat: I had purchased a Monoprice 4 channel HDMI switcher and tried using it with my Toshiba HD-A2 HD DVD player, which is known to be fussy about HDMI with the earlier firmware releases. I had it set up using 6 foot standard grade HDMI cables, and would lose the HDMI handshake -- not a good thing. If I'd used 22 gauge premium Monoprice cables, preferably 3 foot, I probably would not have had the problem. Instead, I returned the switch box (received full refund but had to pay my own shiping) and am using component video from my HD TiVo instead of HDMI. The HD DVD player works fine using a 6 foot HDMI cable to the TV.

Note: I don't use or recommend Monster cables. They are grossly overpriced.
I recommend the following Monoprice cables: 3 ft -- Product ID #2283 or 6 ft. -- Product ID #2219
http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10240&style=


----------



## Rockywwf (Aug 21, 2006)

falken said:


> I would go with the Monoprice 5x1, works great on my setup:
> HR20-100, HR20-700, HD-DVD, Blu-Ray. I have had a Xbox 360 hooked up to it and it worked. I have heard from some people the PS3 only likes port #5... so... plug the PS3 in to port #5 and everything else in to the other ports.


Thanks for the feedback and I have purchased the 5 port from Monoprice. You can't beat the price and the customer reviews were outstanding!

I also purchase the HDMI recommended above from Monoprice! Thanks all!!!


----------



## wmj5 (Aug 26, 2007)

I ordered a 2x1 manual hami switch and two 3' hami cables a month ago and mine works perfect: cables $3.91 each and the switcher $18.48 + $7.50 s/h from monoprice.com. thats the cheapest place you will get them. the switcher is 5"x4"x1"


----------



## gsa1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Rockywwf said:


> Thanks for the feedback and I have purchased the 5 port from Monoprice. You can't beat the price and the customer reviews were outstanding!
> 
> I also purchase the HDMI recommended above from Monoprice! Thanks all!!!


I had this same switch, and it worked great!...Then I made the mistake of looking at upcoming products from mono. They are about to release a 4X2 switch that is hdmi 1.3 and auto-sensing (prioritizing). Imagine the possibilites with 2 outputs...lol


----------

